# A-Z food you never liked the taste of



## moviequeen1 (Oct 20, 2019)

A-artichoke
B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2019)

B - Boston Baked Beans 
C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cabbage
D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Dried Apricots*

*E*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Eggplant
F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Feet  (pig/chicken)

G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*Garbanzo beans

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2019)

Haricot beans

I


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2019)

icing

J


----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2019)

jelly-filled chocolates

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Kiwi Fruit*

*L*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Liver
M


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2019)

Marmite....I like Vegemite

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Nutella *

*O*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 22, 2019)

Okra 
P


----------



## chic (Oct 22, 2019)

persimmons

Q/R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Quiche Lorraine
R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2019)

*Rutabaga 

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Sardines*

*T*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2019)

Tuna fish

U


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 24, 2019)

unsweeten chocolate
V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Vinegar*

*W*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Watermelon
X/Y/Z


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

yams baked with marshmellows

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)

Zwieback cookies

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Anchovys
B


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Beets
C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Cauliflower *

*D*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Dates
E


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Eggplant
F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Figs
G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)

Goat Cheese

H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hot sauce
I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Iced Coffee*

*J*


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

jellybeans

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

Kidney Beans

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Lima Beans
M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Marmite*

*N*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nachos
O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Olives
P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Prunes 
Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Quorn*

*R*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

(Holly, what is quorn?)

Raw fish

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

@Sunny .... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quorn...my husband is a vegan and he eats food made from this,  I personally don't like it...but it's very popular here among vegans and vegetarians


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*S...*
*
Shark
*
*T*


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2019)

tofu

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Umeboshi Plums

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Vinegar*

*W*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Wine
X/Y/Z


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Yogurt (I eat it anyway)

A


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2019)

Zucchini

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Apricots
B


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)

broccalirabe

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Coleslaw
D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Dill Pickles  

E*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 14, 2019)

Egg salad

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

Fried Clams 

G


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 14, 2019)

Guacamole..ugh

H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hot Peppers
I


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Iced Tea

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Jelly/jello*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Kale

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Limes *

*M*


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

marzetti

N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Nachos
O


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

oeuf poché ( poached egg )

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Pickles*

*Q*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Quiche
R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2019)

*Rudebaker

S*


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

Strawberry rhubarb pie

T


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Turkey
U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Ugli Fruit*

*V*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Veal
W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Wasabi*

*X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice new avvie Hols. ^

Arugula

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Bovril

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cole slaw
D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Dandelion

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Elderberries *

*F*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Figs
G


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ginger Snaps
H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Horseradish
i


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

_imported food

J_


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

jelly center chocolates 

K/L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Kael
L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lima Beans
M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2019)

Milk

N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nutmeg
O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2019)

*Oatmeal without sugar! 

P*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

Pineapple

Q/R


----------



## Repondering (Dec 14, 2019)

Quinoa 

R


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

rhubarb

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Salami
T


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2019)

Tuna but this is a bit of cheating on my part cause as a kid I loved tuna but now I never touch it. It tastes unpleasantly fishy now. Maybe some changes in the industry since the sixties?

U/V/W


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

Vindaloo....hot going in and hot coming out if you get my drift....damage the Doulton as we say here in Oz

W


----------



## connect1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Wonton soup


X / Y


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yams
Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Avocados

B


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Beets
C


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Clam Chowder

D*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

Dandelion Greens

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2020)

Eggs

F


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*Fried eggs

G*


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

guacamole

H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 7, 2020)

hot peppers


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 9, 2020)

Guacamole....I don't like Avocados

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 22, 2020)

Jalopenos....I don't like them either they cause blisters in my mouth 

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Kale
L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Loganberries*

*M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Maple Syrup

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Nerds  (candy)

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Oysters

P


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Pea Soup
Q


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

*Quaker Oats*

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Rutabaga

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Sour Cream
T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Turkey*

*U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 2, 2020)

Upside Down Pineapple Cake

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

Venison 

W


----------



## Repondering (Feb 2, 2020)

Water Chestnuts

X/Y/Z


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Zucchini
A


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

acorn squash

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2020)

Beer


----------



## chic (Feb 7, 2020)

cumin

D


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 18, 2020)

dates
E


----------



## chic (Feb 18, 2020)

escarole

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Figs*

*G*


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

gazpacho 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Horseradish*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 5, 2020)

Iced Tea

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

Jalapeño

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Kale
L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Limes*

*M*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mangos
N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Nutmeg*

*O*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Oatmeal
P


----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2020)

Panettone

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)

Quinoa

R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Rhubarb
S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Stewed Tomatoes
T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Tripe*

*U*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 1, 2020)

Vindaloo

W


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

Watercress

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Anchovies

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2020)

Broccoli

C


----------



## Lashann (May 8, 2020)

*Chili pepper

D*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Dandelion greens

E


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Edamame

F*


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 13, 2020)

Figs
G


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Ginger

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Hot Chillies

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Iced marzipan*

*J*


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Jujubes

K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

*Kale

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Lemon

M


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Marmalade

N*


----------



## Repondering (May 21, 2020)

*Nondairy Creamer

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Ovaltine

P


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Parsnip

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Quail

R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Radishes
S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Smelt

T


----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2020)

tarragon - this is a challenging game for people who really like food.

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Unsweetened Chocolate

V


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Very spicy chili

W*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Walnuts
X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeast

Z/A


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2020)

avocado

B


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Bean sprouts

C*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Cauliflower

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Dried Apricots*

*E*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Eggplant
F


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Figs

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Garlic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Honeycomb*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 23, 2020)

Ink Pasta

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Jack-fruit*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Kale

L


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)

Licorice

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 15, 2020)

Mussels

N


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2020)

oleo margarine

P


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 15, 2020)

Prickly Pear

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Quinoa

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 4, 2020)

Rhubarb

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Spam

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

*Texas Toast

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Undercooked Meat

V


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Veal
W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

Watercress

X/Y/Z


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Zuccini
A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Apricots 

B


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2020)

broccoli rabe 

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cabbage
D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2021)

Dates

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

Escargot

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Fish roe

G*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Grape Nuts

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2021)

Haggis

I


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

Iceburg lettuce

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

Kale

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

Lentils 

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Marzipan

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2021)

*Nestle's Quick 

O*


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Orange Juice

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2021)

PRUNE JUICE

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Quick instant Oatmeal

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2021)

Red  Cheese !  Peee yoooou !

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Sauerkraut

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tamales

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Unagi (Eel)

V


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Velveeta

W


----------

